# مشروبات الطاقة وتدمير الشباب



## ام الرور (24 أبريل 2010)

مشروبات الطاقة السلاح الجديد لتدمير الشباب!!! (قائمة المقالات)


































تم منع مشروبات الطاقة فى كل من : كندا - أستراليا - النرويج - الدانمارك ماليزيا – تايلاند 

وفى فرنسا ممنوع بيعها إلا فى الصيدليات ... !!! 

وبالرغم من هذه التحذيرات إلا أن الشركات المُنتجة لها توسعت فى الإعلان عن مشروبات الطاقة فى العالم العربى 
خاصة على القنوات الفضائية التى تبث أغانى الفيديو كليب 
للاستحواذ على أكبر شريحة ممكنة من فئات المستهلكين خاصة الشباب والمراهقين. 

السم فى العسل !!! 
1- تحتوى مشروبات الطاقة على نسبة مرتفعة جدا من مادة الكافيين 
وهى مادة مخدرة تسبب نوعاً من الادمان. 
والتى تزيد عن معدل ما هو موجود فى المرطبات وتصل إلى 20 ضعفاً فى بعض تلك المشروبات. 
تمثل 32 مل لكل 100 مل مشروب (أى 80 مل فى العلبة) 
وبعض تلك المشروبات لم يُحدد فيها كم نسبة الطاقة أو الكافيين 

ومن الأعراض الناتجة عن إرتفاع معدل مادة الكافيين فى الدم عند هؤلاء المراهقين : 
- زيادة ضربات القلب التى قد تصل إلى 150 مرة فى الدقيقة. 
- إرتفاع فى ضغط الدم وزيادة تدفق الدم للعضلات. 
- تقليل كمية الدم إلى الجلد وهذا يؤدى إلى شحوب فى الوجه فى حالات التسمم التى تنتج عن هذه المشروبات. 

2- كذلك تحتوى على كمية كبيرة من السكر سريع الامتصاص (الجلوكوز) مما يُعطى طاقة عالية. 
فحسب المدون على تلك العلب فإنها تحتوى على: الطاقة 45 سعراً حرارياً لكل 100 مل (أى 112- 120 كيلو سعر لكل علبة 250 مل). 

3- مشروب red bull يحتوى على نسبة 0.04 % جم من الكحول 
كما ثبت بالمختبر الجنائى لشرطة دبى وقد تم نشر الخبر فى صحيفتى الخليج والاتحاد. 

تأثير مشروبات الطاقة : 

1- تلك المشروبات تُسبب القلق بعد فترة من تناولها بسبب الكمية الكبيرة من الكافيين. 
فبعد فترة من الزمن يستهلك الجسم الكافيين فتقل نسبته فى الدم بعد تخلص الجسم منه. 
فيؤدى ذلك إلى حالة من القلق ، وبعض الأعراض النفسية (الإنسحابية). 
وتقليل الإعتماد على النفس كأحد التأثيرات النفسية للمواد المخدرة. 
وتلك حالات مشابهة لتأثير المخدرات. 

فهل هذه المشروبات هى السلاح الجديد الأن لتدمير الشباب بديلا عن المخدرات فى صورتها الطبيعية. 
وخاصة أنها مسموح بها ويتم الإعلان عنها صراحة على القنوات الفضائية. 

2- عدم إنتظام ضربات القلب. 
3- الأرق ومشاكل النوم ، والصداع 
4- ارتفاع ضغط القلب وزيادة نسبة السكر فى الدم. 
5- نزيف الأنف ومشاكل تسوس الأسنان. 
6- زيادة التبول بسبب إرتفاع نسبة الكافيين 

لأن الجسم يعامل الكافيين كمادة سامة فيتخلص منها فى وسط مائى فيطرد كمية من الماء التى يحتاجها أصلاً. 
ولكن التخلص من الكافيين أهم فيؤدى ذلك إلى الجفاف. 
وكانت السلطات السويدية قد حذرت رسمياً من تعاطى أحد المشروبات مع الكحول 
بعد وفاة امرأة سويدية متأثرة بنضوب الماء من جسمها فى الصيف الماضى. 
7- الإجهاض عند الحوامل فعندما تتناول الحامل أكثر من 100 مل كافيين فى اليوم فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى الإجهاض. وللإطلاع أكثر على مخاطر هذه المشروبات : برجاء عمل بحث على google عن مشروب red bull باللغة الإنجليزية ستظهر فى أسفل الصفحة : red bull side effects - red bull dangers أى التأثيرات السلبية ومخاطر هذا المشروب !!!! وكذلك البحث عن Energy drink 

المصدر
http://www.baytallaah.com/articles_reader.php?id=130


----------



## عمروصلاح (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------

